# Lost Wallabyin Oxfordshire area?



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone knew anyone at all keeping wallabies in/near the Watlington/Chinnor area?

Felt really sad as saw a wobbly wallaby dead on the road (B4009 i think) in that area, no way i could stop but it looked really different to the ones they have hopping around at whipsnade zoo. I know there has been the odd sighting supposedly of wallabies but it was a much...boxier shape than the larger species and exceptional condition, bright shiney coppery brown fur and very clean looking...

I dont know much about them but im sure it looked more pet like than wild, it was certainly well fed from what i saw...

Sad thing to see any time but was wondering if anyone knew of any keepers in the area?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wallaby in Oxfordshire :: Wildlife UK Forum - Discuss the UK countryside and wildlife


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Yup, probably a 'wild' one. They have white ones wild in Bedfordshire, so much so that the local safari park had to put something out to tell people to stop phoning them!


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, i thought it might be wild, we are a long way from Whipsnade tho, i used to live in a house backing onto the zoo.

But the zoo wallabies look more like:

File:Three Wallaby.jpeg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and the one i saw on the road (now looks a good deal flatter!)

A swamp wallaby

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/Swamp-Wallaby-Feeding-2%2C-Vic%2C-Jan.2008.jpg


It was the very defined face markings that made me question if there were any keepers in the area, it clearly had black and white face markings that the ones and whipsnade dont have, i worked with them at the zoo briefly but i was 16 and was too overwhelmed by the other animals (african section) to notice the wallabies thogh we had to euthanise one poor female that was stretched out juddering, it was the joey that made me cry


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

They're not usually recent zoo escapes but small communities that escaped 30-50 years ago and have been breeding since. Some are nowhere near zoos at all. Parma wallabys are fairly common too, google that and see if it looks right.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I guess thats what it was, a Parma Wallaby, most photos dont look as well coloured as it was but i think thats what it was.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

So now the U.K got wild panthers, skunks, Raccoons, black widows and wild boars yet Ireland doesnt even have 1 reptile..


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

yugimon121 said:


> So now the U.K got wild panthers, skunks, Raccoons, black widows and wild boars yet Ireland doesnt even have 1 reptile..


If you're counting wild panthers as an invasive species you might as well as the Loch Ness monster too.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Mynki said:


> If you're counting wild panthers as an invasive species you might as well as the Loch Ness monster too.


I think we've got to the point where big cats are pretty much a certainty having been seen or photographed many times. I used to live in a area where they lived and you'd struggle to convince a farmer with a ripped open sheep that they didn't!


----------



## lurtz (Mar 21, 2008)

*Big cats*



Mynki said:


> If you're counting wild panthers as an invasive species you might as well as the Loch Ness monster too.


 I've seen 2 i have learned to be quite about them, its like telling people you've seen fairies :lol2:


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

I live in Tetsworth, there have been wallaby's roaming the chilterns for years... my dad though he was going crazy the first time he saw one when he was out on his bike...

Sorry Tetsworth is just off the road you saw the dead one, between Watlington and Chinnor....


----------

